# Mom... I cant believe your.......



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*really going to make me take a bath..........*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! Oh my gosh, she couldn't be having any more fun could she? Mud and Golden, the perfect combination, and they do love to get muddy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have tear rolling down my cheeks after seeing these pictures of Maggie. :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: I think Abbie and Hootie dared her to do it! Thank you for the belly laugh. 

Oh, and sorry about having to give her a bath.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

"Mommy,Mommy,do you think I'm dirty enough or do i need more cover up?"
Great picture,hope the hose is not too far!.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, those pictures are too funny. She sure was having a lot of fun. I like Abbies expression in that one picture" See mom, it's not always me doing the dirty work" LOL Those are great pictures. Thanks for making me smile.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow...those are great pictures! My wife would flip out if my two did that....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Actually Maggie ran right up on the deck got into the pool and washed off for the most part and then got a bath....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think she is going incognito. She has a secret mission. Something like the X Files where she needs to meet Mulder and Sculley later on.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*oh My!*

Oh my Mary....she is sure having fun getting ALL muddy! Wow!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, a bath? Why? Whatever for? Hehehe ... loved your pics!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

All I could do was laugh!!!!!!! That was simply the best!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Those are classic- some of your best! 

So where is the princess now? In your bed?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Those are classic- some of your best!
> 
> So where is the princess now? In your bed?


As a matter of fact... Yes she is in my bed...      I think the mud is the secret to her coat being so soft and smooth....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, in all truth, Maggie looks to have a very correct, water resisting coat. I bet it brushes right off of her when she's dry! I hope Keira as the same coat as Maggie and I think she will...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well, in all truth, Maggie looks to have a very correct, water resisting coat. I bet it brushes right off of her when she's dry! I hope Keira as the same coat as Maggie and I think she will...


She does and so does Hootie...... Abbie on the other hand... does but hers is thicker so therefore some gets clumped in her coat....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes- Abbie is gorgeous- but she has more the fluffy type of coat. While I think its stunning, I do enjoy my easy care Goldens!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes- Abbie is gorgeous- but she has more the fluffy type of coat. While I think its stunning, I do enjoy my easy care Goldens!


I will admit, so far it hasnt been to bad.... she really didnt blow her coat and she really isnt shedding to bad.... I thought it would be worse....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good food and regular brushing and they shouldn't shed too bad until they blow coat! She really is a beauty. She definitely looks show bred. How in the world did those pups end up in rescue? I can't remember now.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Good food and regular brushing and they shouldn't shed too bad until they blow coat! She really is a beauty. She definitely looks show bred. How in the world did those pups end up in rescue? I can't remember now.


Actually a couple bought Abbie from the breeder and her husband had allergies to her so they called the breeder back and she wouldnt take Abbie..... So there loss.... my gain....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow- what a ****** breeder! Lucky for you!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a mucky pup that Maggie is, great pics and love the last one.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> *really going to make me take a bath..........*


:doh: :doh: :doh: "Hey Mum, So when you said bath. I take it you didnt mean a mud bath, ooops!":doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL I love all of them but the last 2 really made me laugh!!
With the "May I..." calendar in mind you could have a lot of fun...

May I ask why I need a bath?
May I ask if I can take a rain cheque?
May I ask if you have cleaned the bath first?


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG looks like they were having a blast.. could you image if they were all white dogs..oh my


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, that is hysterical!! Now that is what I call a mudbath. She just looks so happy with her mudpack. That is too funny!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The girls just dont care if they get dirty.... as long as they have a good time is all they care about....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!!! I had to call hubby in to look at these pictures!!!! Thank you for the laugh! She looks so proud of her mud facial!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG MARY!!!! Now that is just priceless and too funny at the same time. Look at her face!!! I love it. What a mudfest. Oh wow!!! Just hilarious. Look at the others. Maggie just had herself a ball, literally. Too funny. Is that Hootie's ball she is trying to get out of the mudhole?? Maggie knows how to make herself more beautiful than she already is. She heard that mudpacks work well to keep those wrinkles away. LOL!!! Great photos Mary. Love 'em. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes Donna .... Maggie had a wonderful time... You know Maggs always makes the best out of anything and has fun.......


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes Donna .... Maggie had a wonderful time... You know Maggs always makes the best out of anything and has fun.......


But my question remains. LOL!!! Did she manage to get the ball out of the mudhole for poor Hootieman?? LOL:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> But my question remains. LOL!!! Did she manage to get the ball out of the mudhole for poor Hootieman?? LOL:bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


Its Maggies basketball...... Does this answer your question


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Its Maggies basketball...... Does this answer your question


Now that is one big mudball. LMAOOOO!!!! Here I thought it was Hootie's giant tennis ball all that time. Just too funny. Love the photo. The girl was on a mission. SHE WON. LOL!!! Great shot. Thanks for sharing as always.: :


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, if that is not the sign of a happy golden, brown, ummm....yeah...if that's not a happy dog I do not know what is


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe I should allow Z to do this once a while, her coat is really coarse and dry.

Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oohhh.... mud mask! Great for the complexion!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

lmao.. too funny Mary... and look at hootie and abbie standing there just watching....lol.. Maggie is so cute!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lil.... Hootie would never get that dirty.... hes my prissy boy... barely likes to get his feet wet....


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Lil.... Hootie would never get that dirty.... hes my prissy boy... barely likes to get his feet wet....



lol.. I have one of those.. Casey.. he wont get in the pool if it has too much water and hates to go outside if its raining...lol..


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

robinsegg26 said:


> lol.. I have one of those.. Casey.. he wont get in the pool if it has too much water and hates to go outside if its raining...lol..


He will go out if its raining and the funny thing is, Maggie knows he doesnt like to get in the pool unless he has to , so she will go around the yard getting all of Hooties balls and put them in the pool and when he tries to reach over the side without getting in to get a ball Maggie body blocks him and snaps at him until he gets in the pool..... she such a witch...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

that is too funny... Chris has taught Teddy his fav thing to do in the pool... now they both plop down and stretch out as far as they go and dunk their head under the water... and then of course go and roll around in the dirt.. and wanna come in the house...and Teddy shouldnt be doing this yet considering he just got neutered last week... so had to dump the water out until later in the week.. and when i did that Teddy was right there digging in the mud... right in front of me!!! that stinker.. :doh: 

Casey doesnt like to fetch balls out of the water either.. but if CHris has one he wants and dropped it in the pool Casey will stand there watching it until it gets close enough to grab.... pretty funny how they think isnt it....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jazz & Jules said:


> All I could do was laugh!!!!!!! That was simply the best!!!!!!


Thats all you can do with this crew...... Dont even get mad anymore.... Just laugh it off....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Now THAT is one brown golden!!


----------



## Levi's Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the laughs!


----------

